# 5281 durability and do I need an extended warranty?



## AuthorJim (Jul 29, 2004)

*528i durability and do I need an extended warranty?*

I recently bought a 1997 528i from a dealer who has given me a one year third party warranty. I have three questions. 
(1) I have the option of purchasing an extended warranty for up to three additional years. Does this make sense? The car only has 18,000 miles on it (the original owner obviously just didn't drive it often), and I'll probably put about 10,000 a year on it. 
(2) After owning several Volvo's (I still have 2, a 2000 S80 sedan and a 1993 940S wagon) I'm used to cars lasting forever. What sort of durability can I expect from this 528i? 200,000? 250,000? 300,000? 
(3) Can anyone recommend a good mechanic in Westchester County, NY?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

BMWs are very expensive to repair. Frankly, I wouldn't sleep well at night without some kind of warranty on my car. In fact, I have 48k on mine right now and just purchased and extended warranty that will add 4 years to the time and top out at 100k for $2500. I got pretty extensive coverage including some extra extras. If I don't use it at all when I hit 100k, at least I will still rest well during that time.... 

As far as how long the car will last? I know a guy with a '97 540i and he has around 150k and still going strong....

Chris


----------



## AuthorJim (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for your thoughts. Did the extended warranty with the extras come through BMW, or was it through a third party? And, if it was through a third party, would you tell me who? Thanks again.


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah i would like to know too, my BMW CPO warranty will go out next year in June.

i've been driving this bimmer for the last 8months now and haven't had any single problem yet. i've been very satisfied :thumbup:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I went through www.1sourceautowarranty.com to get my 3rd-party extended warranty.

If you're in California, they are currently not allowed to sell you a policy online but send them an email about it...there are some loopholes.

Chris


----------



## AuthorJim (Jul 29, 2004)

Ågent99 said:


> I went through www.1sourceautowarranty.com to get my 3rd-party extended warranty.
> 
> If you're in California, they are currently not allowed to sell you a policy online but send them an email about it...there are some loopholes.
> 
> Chris


So, the question for me is this: I just bought my 1997 528iA. It has 18,000 miles on it, and I'm only planning to put about 7,500 miles/year on it (it's a third car). Since I won't be putting on heavy miles, does this justify the cost for an extended warranty? Thanks.


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

AuthorJim said:


> So, the question for me is this: I just bought my 1997 528iA. It has 18,000 miles on it, and I'm only planning to put about 7,500 miles/year on it (it's a third car). Since I won't be putting on heavy miles, does this justify the cost for an extended warranty? Thanks.


well the justification is based on your value on the car. if you think your car needs the extended warranty then you proceed, but if you think your car should be safe, then just ditch it.


----------



## AuthorJim (Jul 29, 2004)

My inclination is to pass on the extended warranty. Since I just got the car I do have about 11 months to decide if I want to add it, so I'll keep track of any lurking problems. Jim


----------



## netjazz (Apr 9, 2004)

*Got 286,000 miles on '97 528i*

Original owner, now have 286,000 miles on a '97 528i. Only burns a quart of oil each oil change at 10/12,000 miles. Original Auto- tranny and muffler. Just put first shocks in at abt. 275,000 miles.
Just got a 545ia so I can give the '97 a bit of rest. Alternate between the two. Drive abt 140 miles a day. Both are great cars, but the power of the 545ia with sport pkg. makes me want to drive it every day, but determined to spread the miles between the two.
Must reach 300,000 on the '97 + more, and keep the 545i down to abt 18,000 per year.
At least that's the plan.
YOU GOTTA LOVE THESE BMW's


----------



## BMW USA Champ (Aug 21, 2004)

*Extended Warranty*



AuthorJim said:


> I recently bought a 1997 528i from a dealer who has given me a one year third party warranty. I have three questions.
> (1) I have the option of purchasing an extended warranty for up to three additional years. Does this make sense? The car only has 18,000 miles on it (the original owner obviously just didn't drive it often), and I'll probably put about 10,000 a year on it.
> (2) After owning several Volvo's (I still have 2, a 2000 S80 sedan and a 1993 940S wagon) I'm used to cars lasting forever. What sort of durability can I expect from this 528i? 200,000? 250,000? 300,000?
> (3) Can anyone recommend a good mechanic in Westchester County, NY?
> ...


----------



## BMW USA Champ (Aug 21, 2004)

*Extended Warranty*

If you plan to keep this car, an extended warranty would definitely make sense. Some can be transferred to a new owner. I have 20 years experience with BMW and extended warranties. If you want a price quote you can call me at 770 448 6710 ext. 204 or 205. from Mon-Fri 9-5 EST. I would be glad to discuss warranty program options with you.
Jeff


----------



## AuthorJim (Jul 29, 2004)

netjazz said:


> Original owner, now have 286,000 miles on a '97 528i. Only burns a quart of oil each oil change at 10/12,000 miles. Original Auto- tranny and muffler. Just put first shocks in at abt. 275,000 miles.
> Just got a 545ia so I can give the '97 a bit of rest. Alternate between the two. Drive abt 140 miles a day. Both are great cars, but the power of the 545ia with sport pkg. makes me want to drive it every day, but determined to spread the miles between the two.
> Must reach 300,000 on the '97 + more, and keep the 545i down to abt 18,000 per year.
> At least that's the plan.
> YOU GOTTA LOVE THESE BMW's


286,000? That's awesome. Let me put another 198,000 miles on my '97 528 and then I'll be caught up with you.


----------

